# She is hanging up the wash.



## Encolpius

Good morning ladies & gentlemen. How would you say: She is hanging up the wash in Russian? Here is the context, a short dialogue. 
- Where is granny? 
- She is hanging up the wash. 
My guess :
-  Где бабушка?
-  Развешивает.   
Thanks for you help and have a productive day. 
Encolpius from Prague.


----------



## Awwal12

"Разве́шивает бельё", most typically.


----------



## Rosett

hang out the washing - развешивать стирку.

_Mod.: Wrong link deleted._


----------



## Budspok

"Развешивать стирку" уж больно коряво. Всё-таки обычно говорят "развешивать бельё".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Maybe it sounds ok in Odessa!  [Or maybe, since the sentence already uses some form of *белье* twice, they just wanted to find another word.]


> Одесситка вошла в транспорт с тазиком полным нижнего *белья*, растянула там *бельевую* веревку и начала развешивать стирку. (cleanprice.ru)


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> "Разве́шивает бельё", most typically.



Thank you all. 
I am quite interested if it works without a grammatical object.  
What do you foreros think?


----------



## Vovan

"Вешает" is also possible (and that's what I'd choose to say).


Encolpius said:


> I am quite interested if it works without a grammatical object.


I'm afraid not.


----------



## nizzebro

Encolpius said:


> if it works without a grammatical object


No, it doesn't. There's other things, I guess, which you could "развешивать", flags or banners, for example.


----------



## Awwal12

Encolpius said:


> Thank you all.
> I am quite interested if it works without a grammatical object.
> What do you foreros think?


Only as long as the object is absolutely obvious (typically was already mentioned), i.e. in the usual cases of object noun ellipsis in Russian. The verb itself is basically transitive only.


Vovan said:


> "Вешает" is also possible (and that's what I'd choose to say).


Yeah, that's another possibility.


----------



## Encolpius

- Где бабушка?
- Вешает 
does that sound bizarre?


----------



## Awwal12

Encolpius said:


> - Где бабушка?
> - Вешает
> does that sound bizarre?


Out of the context - yes, pretty much. ("She's hanging people" would rather come to my mind first.  )


----------



## Vovan

Basically, Awwal has already answered your question in his latest (#9) post, *Encolpius*.
I'd add that this kind of usage of transitive verbs reminds me of very informal (almost slang-like) junior/teenage talk.

_(Cross-posted.)_


----------



## nizzebro

Encolpius said:


> - Где бабушка?
> - Вешает
> does that sound bizarre?



- Бабушка уже вешает/развешивает бельё или ещё нет?
- Да, вешает/развешивает.

- Где бабушка?
- Вешает/развешивает бельё.


----------



## Encolpius

Alright, alright.


----------



## Rosett

You can say about yourself: «Постирал(а), пойду развешивать».


----------



## Encolpius

Wow, fantastic example, Rosett. So the sentence must be a little bit different but it works.


----------



## Awwal12

It works because "постирать" basically contains a built-in semantic argument, so there is no need to explicitly mention it with "развешивать" (it will be just the same, obviously). But it's a pretty specific situation.


----------



## Rosett

Budspok said:


> "Развешивать стирку" уж больно коряво. Всё-таки обычно говорят "развешивать бельё".


Развешивать приходится не только бельё, хотя оно представляет, как правило, основную массу. Ничего «корявого» в этом нет.


----------



## Awwal12

Так или иначе, "стирка" как субстантиват мне вживую, кажется, не встречалась, хотя смысл и понятен.


----------



## nizzebro

Мне кажется, я слышал и "постирка" и "постирушки" в значении вещей, которые постираны, но всё это, скажем так, сленг домохозяек.  
Если уж то, что постирано - исключительно джинсы и прочая верхняя одежда, то "развешать постиранные вещи", "развешать то, что я постирал(а)".


----------



## nizzebro

По-моему, здесь несовершенный вид исходного глагола играет роль.
"Шитьё" или "вязанье" звучит естественно как для процесса, так и для объектов  - потому, что это долгий процесс и часто предполагается, что вещи всё ещё связаны с процессом - то есть шьются, вяжутся.  Со стиркой это не так - вы вешаете уже постиранные вещи.


----------

